# Immediate need for foster homes in Southern California



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

HRI just sent out a request for immediate foster homes for two dogs in Southern California. These would be short term placements as the dogs will be easily placed.

Dear CA. HRI volunteers,

Based on what we know at this point, it looks like both animals can be placed fairly quickly ( within a month) but we do like foster homes to assess their foster dog for a week or two so they can help determine exactly what the dog needs in a forever home. Sometimes a vet appointment is necessary to get the dog up to date on immunizations, or perhaps a professional grooming is in order. Those expenses are generally covered by HRI. For the most part, these dogs just need a little love ,a little attention and a little stability until they can find their forever homes.

I cant thank you enough for taking a moment to consider fostering and/or helping us find caring temporary homes for these displaced "babies" .

Sincerely,
Terri Pike
Volunteer INTAKE HRI
[email protected]


----------

